# Osian Ellis



## iloveChopin (Nov 24, 2013)

Help me out here, please. I'm listening to a beautiful performance of Saint-Saens' The Swan by Jacquelin du Pre and Osian Ellis accompanying her on the harp. It nearly brings me to tears.

I'm familiar with both of them, by name and reputation, but to be honest I do not know how to pronounce Osian. And (and I'm really embarrassed to ask this part of my question), is Osian m or f?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I could not even dream of giving his name the correct Welsh pronunciation!

/ptr


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Osian Ellis. A great name, indeed.

And not to be confused for my favorite Ukrainian rock band -- Okean Elzy (Океан Ельзи).









Both the Welsh Osian and the Ukrainian Океан are pronounced like "Osh-an" or our sea word "ocean". (The Ukrainian band Океан Ельзи's name means "Elza's Ocean".)

I know you folks out there are "classical" buffs, but if you haven't yet heard the Океан Ельзи song "Не питай" ("ne pitaj" or "Don't ask me"), you might find it worth your while. Sorry, Osian -- no harps in this one.


----------

